# Do you cringe when people pet your dog?



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I think I may need to find a way to instruct my guests on how to pet a maltese in his show coat. You'd think they were strumming a guitar. Everytime afterwards there are knots in his hair where they strummed his hair.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sometimes. I just hate that they let Mercedes lick their hands and face. She is a big time kisser and so friendly.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't mind at all when people pet either one of my dogs as long as they are doing so in a gentle, safe way. I like it when they get attention and love from other people because they enjoy that. I just don't typically allow people I don't know to pick up my dogs for safety reasons.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

None of mine are in a full coat but Gustave has longer hair now. Even if he was full coated I don't think I would mind at all. Getting love and attention from people is good for socialization, the mats are totally worth it to me. 

Now if the dog was an actual show dog, that would or might be different.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't mind either, I actually love when people pet them and they are all happy being the social butterflies they are. Ben has long hair and can look messy but he is always a brush away from looking good again. What I don't like is when strangers come pet them while we are out and about without asking, thankfully it doesn't happen very often. If they were show dogs then I would feel different about it and instead of cringe I would just tell the person to please don't mess with their hair as it damages it. If your friends roll their eyes on you because of that, then it is their problem


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi loves attention from people, I don't like it when people don't pet her. But I've never noticed that petting causes tangles. But, nobody has ever strummed her like a guitar.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I hate it when guests don't pet Zooey or let her lick their face and hands. I only appreciate the company of down to earth dog lovers!


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

I love for Lily to get attention from anyone & everyone. Lily has been with me for 11 months and has come so far. She still has fears but we've overcome many of them. In the beginning she was terrified of anyone new....now she's happy to meet new people. Last month she really surprised me by taking up with my 13 yr old nephew, she was crazy about him. We had 10 visitors plus 2 visiting dogs and she did great. The biggest problem was being aggressive with the Rottweiler. I think she was trying to protect me. I crated her when she misbehaved and it stopped.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I love the attention he gets also. He wants everyone to pick him up. I've never said anything to anyone. After reading previous posts I'm glad I did not say anything. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't cringe at all as long as they ask to pet them first. A pet in a full coat is different than a show dog in a show coat. Pets should have proper socialization and being around people who want to give them love is great, just my opinion. I don't think it's wrong to show someone how to properly approach and pet a dog either.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't mind at all! He is so cute, why would I want to deprive someone of the pleasure? Plus it's good for him to keep him social. I don't care if he licks them, he licks his butt and wiener and the bottom of his feet all the time, I can't imagine anything grosser than that! If they want to let him lick them be my guest. Haha!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

StevieB said:


> I don't mind at all! He is so cute, why would I want to deprive someone of the pleasure? Plus it's good for him to keep him social. I don't care if he licks them, he licks his butt and wiener and the bottom of his feet all the time, I can't imagine anything grosser than that! If they want to let him lick them be my guest. Haha!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL Celeta. I cringe when MiMi licks a certain friend's toes (he wears sandals). He gets all grossed out by the dog's tongue on his toes, I get grossed out by my princess putting her pretty pink tongue on those nasty toes. I let him think otherwise.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

ROFL Celeta and Sylie!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, I have seen people do their best to mess up the hair badly. It sometimes amazes me, but generally I do not worry on an average day how someone pets my dogs. On show days, before the ring, I have had to ask people not to pet because they can do a lot of damage to that perfect look. 

I remember one time when I was showing Cadeau. It was a big important show for us (majors he needed) and I left before the ring to run to the bathroom. My mom was watching him. Some spectators came up and started petting him without asking and went right to rubbing the top of his head they way you might pet a lab. Ruffling right through his already perfected topknots. I was on my way back from the restroom when I saw it happening as if in slow motion and I wanted to shout across the room NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My mom told them in a nicer way, please do not pet his head. But I did have to make some repairs to his head. :angry:

At Westminster, the show is really more of a spectator event than it is about the handlers and the dogs and you get all kind of people and I felt like I had to repeat several times please do not pet her, she is ready for the ring. One of the exhibitors down at the end of our lane, was saying it without the please and with a bit more of a bark. :w00t:

Most of the time, I tell people, come back after they have shown, they can enjoy the petting then. Of course, this is somewhat unique to Maltese and coated breeds, so lots of folks just do not know and I am sure feel we are being prissy/mean. :huh:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

CloudClan said:


> Well, I have seen people do their best to mess up the hair badly. It sometimes amazes me, but generally I do not worry on an average day how someone pets my dogs. On show days, before the ring, I have had to ask people not to pet because they can do a lot of damage to that perfect look.
> 
> I remember one time when I was showing Cadeau. It was a big important show for us (majors he needed) and I left before the ring to run to the bathroom. My mom was watching him. Some spectators came up and started petting him without asking and went right to rubbing the top of his head they way you might pet a lab. Ruffling right through his already perfected topknots. I was on my way back from the restroom when I saw it happening as if in slow motion and I wanted to shout across the room NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My mom told them in a nicer way, please do not pet his head. But I did have to make some repairs to his head. :angry:
> 
> ...


I didn't realize people were so thoughtless. I walked up to greet Stacy at a bench show, and one of the other exhibitors barked at me, "Don't touch the dogs." I had no intention of touching the dogs and said so. I guess I understand better now. Stacy felt bad for me and actually let me hold Elena.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sylvia, that woman that barked at you is so nasty and ugly. At the next show, I'll have to go strum her dog's coat LOL


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

zooeysmom said:


> Sylvia, that woman that barked at you is so nasty and ugly. At the next show, I'll have to go strum her dog's coat LOL



Hmm, not sure I like this statement. At this particular show, it was HOT (if it's the one I am thinking about) and pretty miserable. Anybody can be snarly, especially multi-tasking with multiple dogs to be shown. I was going to warn Syliva not to crowd the dogs on the tables when she got to the show but I forgot to mention it to her. The reason I was going to warn her is because some dogs go OMG OMG OMG when a stranger gets close to them on the tables and then they are in danger of falling off and/or rubbing their heads/topknots on whoever is close by. So Sylvie getting snarled at was actually my fault because she was coming close to give me a hug but the other exhibitor didn't know that, she just knew someone was getting closer than she likes to the dogs that were waiting to be shown. I'm not trying to make excuses for anybody but just trying to explain a different perspective. 

In response to the original question, I'm like Carina, I don't care if people pet my dogs as long as they don't rub them on the head before show time. BUT i have had family members that rub them like crazy and all i can think of is OMG THE MATTING! It does brush out but it is a bit cringeworthy to watch them do it and not want to be 'that person' and say 'uh, can you not create huge mats in my dogs coat?' So I definitely feel your pain there!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

zooeysmom said:


> Sylvia, that woman that barked at you is so nasty and ugly. At the next show, I'll have to go strum her dog's coat LOL


Hmmm, I have a hunch I know who this is, and she is neither nasty or ugly. She might be a little short at times, but I really don't think most pet people have even a remote idea of what it takes to bring a dog to show state. This particular handler is also usually preparing multiple dogs for the ring and sometimes multiple breeds. This isn't her hobby. It's her livelihood. When you see someone even inadvertently about to possibly muss that up, you might react the same way. If you attend a few shows, you learn to keep clear until after the dogs have been in the ring before approaching. It just common courtesy.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I learned this at my first dog show. It is much better to wait till after the dog is shown to either talk to the handler or try and touch the dog. I don't think it even matters what breed it is. It's a tense time for the handler and the dog. After the dog has been shown is the best time to socialize. The handler and the dog are much more receptive to hugs and pats and there is a lot less tension. I love to watch the dogs being groomed, but I never touch the dogs in the grooming area. 

I certainly don't mind people petting my dogs whether they are in coat or not. I never had a problem with Cassie matting from someone petting her. Then again since Cassie doesn't really like strangers, I'm happy when people want to pet her.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ann Mother said:


> I think I may need to find a way to instruct my guests on how to pet a maltese in his show coat. You'd think they were strumming a guitar. Everytime afterwards there are knots in his hair where they strummed his hair.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pat-
I couldn't help but think of your Cody after playing with Sammie..:HistericalSmiley: That Penny is a mess right now :blush: after playing and a walk in a strong breeze. Just part of a longer coat I guess, and since other people haven't a clue about mats it would be kinda weird explaining. I still gotta brush them out tonight anyway.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> Well, I have seen people do their best to mess up the hair badly. It sometimes amazes me, but generally I do not worry on an average day how someone pets my dogs. On show days, before the ring, I have had to ask people not to pet because they can do a lot of damage to that perfect look.
> 
> I remember one time when I was showing Cadeau. It was a big important show for us (majors he needed) and I left before the ring to run to the bathroom. My mom was watching him. Some spectators came up and started petting him without asking and went right to rubbing the top of his head they way you might pet a lab. Ruffling right through his already perfected topknots. I was on my way back from the restroom when I saw it happening as if in slow motion and I wanted to shout across the room NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My mom told them in a nicer way, please do not pet his head. But I did have to make some repairs to his head. :angry:
> 
> ...


Carina & Stacey, Marina---your all so generous at the shows..:wub: I sure hope Stevie & CherryB were finished showing for the day at Eukanuba. :HistericalSmiley: because we were having a ball taking pics with them..but I didn't think about it at time. :blush:


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

When waiting ringside I try to intercept people who approach my dogs (we sometimes have multiple coated breeds waiting) with "do you have any question about the dogs, we can talk when we are done showing and you can meet them then." This generally stops people before they get too close. Mostly I am worried more about the dogs jumping up and falling off the table or messing their own hair up in the excitement of visitors. My maltese special pretty much sleeps on the table until 2 seconds before we show so most people don't touch him because they don't want to wake him up lol...

Stacy


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia is doing much better with strangers, though still not perfect. One guy got mad at me because she snapped at him, but he didn't ask me if he could pet her and then he came down over her head and freaked her out. *

*She has finally gotten good with my youngest grandchildren, but I still am leery of letting other small kids pet her. She just gets so nervous around them. *


----------

